# Deer Processing near Fargo



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi,
I bow hunted for years in Iowa, but after moving to Fargo a few years ago, this will be the first year I will use a rifle in North Dakota. (We didn't have a rifle season in Iowa -- only bow and slugs.) I'd appreciate it if you could tell me about your favorite deer processing company in or around Fargo. I have seen some in the phone book, but I would like to get your input about this.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Prime cut meats is really good as far as taste, but we were really disappointed with the service we got with the price. We have been running deer out to Schmittys in Davenport the last couple of years and the meat is good, and the price and service are great. They also have your meat done in a couple of weeks. I was also happy with enderlin as I like their jerky, but the price is more and it take a couple of months to get the meat back. My plan for this year is one or two deer to Schmittys and one to enderlin. Just my experience with these places....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am very very picky when it comes to butchers.I butcher my own and bring the cleaned trimmings in to be made into sausage.I have tried prime cut meats and they really poured the black pepper into the mix,YUCK!Tried scmittys also and didnt care for the taste or texture of the sausage(sorry Eric,just my opinion).Enderlin puts out a great product and so does the butcher shop in Rosholt,SD.I have brought my trimmings in to Hoffmans in Detroit Lakes,MN for the last few years and like there sausage.The downside is you will have to wait a while to get it back.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Each person has there own taste in sausage. Prime is OK, Smithy's better and Great Bend down by Wahpeton my favorite.

Do not care for Casselton Meats at all.

These are my opinions only.

If you are a do it yourself type person, for the investment of about $150.00 dollars you can get a decent grinder and stuffer then take the sausage in to get it smoked. I get my seasoning from Stan's Super Valu in Wisek. They will mail it out to you it can be ordered to do batches of 25 or 50 lbs or whatever you want.

If you are interested I also have a book on seasonings and casings that can be ordered out of a company in Mich.

I am very particular about my deer meat and what gets tossed and and what gets ground etc. I have paid for the grinder and stuffer three times over doing it myself.

City of Fargo will pick up the carcass as long as it is cut down to fit into garbage cans.

PM if you have any questions.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, guys -- I appreciate it. This gives me a good start on thinking about places to get my deer processed. (I'm keeping my fingers that I get one this year. I received a doe license.) I might even consider doing it myself. I'll have to check out some meat grinders/sausage makers. 
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the enderlin locker plant is also a good choice. they do a good job and are reasonably priced


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

mikemcc said:


> I might even consider doing it myself. I'll have to check out some meat grinders/sausage makers.
> Thanks again,
> Mike


Mike, I'm glad to hear that you are considering on doing it yourself.

To me processing your own deer is part of deer hunting. When you make it yourself you have noone else to blame.

Make small batches fry some up and you can make it to your taste.

Getting together with family and friends to make deer sausage is a blast. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

J & B meats in between Comstock and Barnesville, MN is the best I have ever had, especially as far as the beer stick go, Also great summer sausage, etc.!!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Just curious whats it cost to have a deer processed up your way, no sausage, just butchered wrapped and frozen?


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Well, another year -- only this time I got a buck tag for 2A. I will also apply for a couple of doe licenses.

I got a doe tag last year in the lottery and then bought two more. I filled all of my tags, though one was in the late season.

I took the advice and processed all of the meat myself. I used some guides that I found on the Internet, some with pretty good pictures. The first deer was kind of a learning process and I screwed some things up, but I made sausage and jerkey out of the accidents, though I still ended up with a couple of nice roasts and the tenderloins. The second doe was easier and I ended up with some great roasts and steaks. The third deer was so big that I had a very hard time getting it into my truck after field dressing. I was more confident in my processing of the third doe and things went much quicker and I got a lot of great meat. My family loves it all and we still have some left in the freezer. I'm trying to time things so that we run out of meat just before hunting season starts again.

Thanks for all the advice in this thread. I hope that the suggestions for deer processors will help those who want to have someone else do it. But I also want to encourage those of you who are thinking about processing your own meat to give it a try. I bought a nice electric grinder and a dehydrator at Fleet Farm for not much more than I would have paid to process one deer -- all of it was on sale.

Good luck to all of you this year!

Mike


----------

